# R15 Skip?



## tullbent (Jan 16, 2007)

We just got an up date on the HD DVR that would let us change the slip to skip. It is so much better just like the UltimateTV we had before. Now I don't want to record anything on the are R15. Slip is so slow.

Anyone know if the R15 will be getting this great upgrade?

Thanks
Terry


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Maybe... someday... but as of right now, I have not heard if the R15 series will get that feature or not.


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

The R15 has it. I've done it already.


----------



## jbronson (Jan 3, 2008)

TEN89 said:


> The R15 has it. I've done it already.


Are you talking about the 30 second slip changing to skip? Or are you talking about skip-to-tick/end?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

TEN89 said:


> The R15 has it. I've done it already.


The R15 does not have a 30s SKIP... It has the SLIP, or the SKIP to Tick...

But there is no way to change the SLIP to a SKIP, via the keyword searches like there is on the HR2*


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The R15 does not have a 30s SKIP... It has the SLIP, or the SKIP to Tick...
> 
> But there is no way to change the SLIP to a SKIP, via the keyword searches like there is on the HR2*


not true. thats what i did to get it. then changed it back because i did't want it. i was seeing if it worked. and it did.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

TEN89 said:


> not true. thats what i did to get it. then changed it back because i did't want it. i was seeing if it worked. and it did.


It's not on my R15-500.


----------



## jbronson (Jan 3, 2008)

TEN89 said:


> not true. thats what i did to get it. then changed it back because i did't want it. i was seeing if it worked. and it did.


If you would - please elaborate on the steps to make the change (or link to the instructions). I would LOVE to make the change, but have not seen instructions. I guess I'm not looking in the right places.

I'm willing to, at least, give it a shot - plus I can confirm or refute your wild claims


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jbronson said:


> If you would - please elaborate on the steps to make the change (or link to the instructions). I would LOVE to make the change, but have not seen instructions. I guess I'm not looking in the right places.
> 
> I'm willing to, at least, give it a shot - plus I can confirm or refute your wild claims


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=117919&highlight=30+second+skip


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

Jhon69 said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=117919&highlight=30+second+skip


thank you. i was just going to do that.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

TEN89 said:


> thank you. i was just going to do that.


:welcome_s


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Not available on the R15-300. Just tried it with no such luck.

TEN89: What model of the R15 do you have? It doesn't work on my R15-300 or Jhon69's R15-500, so I'm guessing you have a R15-100.

So when you hit the slip ahead button, it really just jumps 30 seconds ahead as opposed to a quick FF for 30 seconds?

- Merg


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

TEN89 said:


> not true. thats what i did to get it. then changed it back because i did't want it. i was seeing if it worked. and it did.


Then please...

Let us know EXACTLY which R15 model you have, and running what software.

As then you have a very extra special R15.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Great some guy with 76 posts has on the edge of our seats


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dodge boy said:


> Great some guy with 76 posts has on the edge of our seats


Not really...


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

O.K. I over exagerated..... If it was there Earl you'd be the 2nd one to know....


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Not really...


:lol:

- Merg


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Yah post 1000 for me!!!!!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> Yah post 1000 for me!!!!!


Welcome to the Hall of Fame!!! Someday I hope to get there as well...

- Merg


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> Yah post 1000 for me!!!!!


Congratulations! PM me for the secret handshake.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> Yah post 1000 for me!!!!!


Congratulations!.I'm pouring you a shot of me fine Irish whiskey.Oops! sorry I drank it meself.:coffee


----------



## jbronson (Jan 3, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Then please...
> 
> Let us know EXACTLY which R15 model you have, and running what software.
> 
> As then you have a very extra special R15.


I'm using a 100 and I'm eager to try this out tonight. I'll be sure to post my results.

...and thanks for the link *Jhon69*


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jbronson said:


> I'm using a 100 and I'm eager to try this out tonight. I'll be sure to post my results.
> 
> ...and thanks for the link *Jhon69*


:welcome_s


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jbronson said:


> I'm using a 100 and I'm eager to try this out tonight. I'll be sure to post my results.
> 
> ...and thanks for the link *Jhon69*


You do realize that the link, was to the instructions for the HR2* systems... not an R15...


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Welcome to the Hall of Fame!!! Someday I hope to get there as well...
> 
> - Merg


The key is quality posts not quantity... I sometimes just say the dumbest things to, well, pad my posts..... just like this one....
Now back on topic (sorta) funny how some newb with 76 posts has us all waiting anxiously to try something we know won't work..... If it did it Earl would have known about it by now.... I know as of late the CE info has been well lacking, but by now (1 week since the last one) he or someone else would have noticed it....
There is a similar post to this in the CE and I even suggested to try it since stuff has been in releases and not noted in info and to no avail it simply isn't in any software build that I know of...... That could change tomorrow night though


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Then please...
> 
> Let us know EXACTLY which R15 model you have, and running what software.
> 
> As then you have a very extra special R15.


i have the 15-500. software 0x1044


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

TEN89 said:


> i have the 15-500. software 0x1044


Please check again... 
as 0x1044 is not a valid software version for the R15-500.


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You do realize that the link, was to the instructions for the HR2* systems... not an R15...


yes, when we got it for the HR2* i tried it on my R15-500 and it worked.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

TEN89 said:


> yes, when we got it for the HR2* i tried it on my R15-500 and it worked.


Wel... I gues you have an R15-500 that thinks it is an HR20...

I will know tonight when I get home, and try my R15-500 which has the latest national release on it.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

:icon_stup


----------



## jbronson (Jan 3, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You do realize that the link, was to the instructions for the HR2* systems... not an R15...


Yeah, I understood that. 
I can also report that it certainly did not work on my 100 (figured it wouldn't, but I had to try).
:nono:
Ah well


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

close this thread. i give up. it worked on mine.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

not on my 300????? I think maybe someone can't tell an R15 from an HR20????


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

dodge boy said:


> not on my 300????? I think maybe someone can't tell an R15 from an HR20????


i have both! the hr20 and the r15-500.and i'm not here to pad my posts. i don't even care. i'm just saying it worked on mine. so clase this posts


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

You got a 1 off R15 then..... Relax, I'm not calling you I liar, I'm just sying I don't believe you.... Just kidding.


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

We need more people with same unit to post current results, Earl's will be the clincher for me.

Not that I'm calling anyone a liar, but I need more proof with tested proven results. I have an R15-500, I'll try mine and see.


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Please check again...
> as 0x1044 is not a valid software version for the R15-500.


sorry, it was software 0x1184

now close this thread.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

why so adamit about closing the thread?


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

I have a R15-500 with 1184 software. So I tried this to see if it would work (I'm home from work because of the snow).

I pressed Menu > Search > Keyword.

I then entered "30skip", selected continue and all, then exit.

And it worked. I got the 30 second Skip!

Well sort of. On the R15, it only gives you a .30 Second Slip, not a 30 Second Slip. But it gives you 100 of them in a row, really fast. It takes about 2.5 seconds to get through all the skips. But it is really awesome. 

I am so happy (mostly because I am home from work because of snow).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I didn't get to test mine last night...

With Upstream checking his... I have sent an email to the proper people to confirm it is a feature that got slipped into 0x1184 that was not listed as a new feature...

Wouldn't be the first time.....

As for closing the thread...

We were just trying to get the correct information... if it is there... great.
But up to the point when you corrected the version number, it wasn't making much sense.... we were not trying to attack you... just trying to get to the bottom of why 30s SKIP existed for you, and not anyone else.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Upstream said:


> I have a R15-500 with 1184 software. So I tried this to see if it would work (I'm home from work because of the snow).
> 
> I pressed Menu > Search > Keyword.
> 
> ...


100 .3 second skips that takes 2.5 seconds to complete? You're joking, right?


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

TEN89 said:


> not true. thats what i did to get it. then changed it back because i did't want it. i was seeing if it worked. and it did.


REALLY... Then prove step by step how you did it on the R15. If you cant then your another idiot who thinks the R15 has skip.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> With Upstream checking his... I have sent an email to the proper people to confirm it is a feature that got slipped into 0x1184 that was not listed as a new feature...


Earl -- reread what I wrote ... 30 Sec skip does NOT work.

Sorry if my attempt at humor misled you.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Upstream said:


> Earl -- reread what I wrote ... 30 Sec skip does NOT work.
> 
> Sorry if my attempt at humor misled you.


Ahh... sorry..

Too many things going on at once.


----------



## sadmaker (Sep 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Then please...
> 
> Let us know EXACTLY which R15 model you have, and running what software.
> 
> As then you have a very extra special R15.


I want a very extra special R15:crying_sa


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> why so adamit about closing the thread?


Cause maybe when someone is pulling your leg,it can only be pulled so far.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Cause maybe when someone is pulling your leg,it can only be pulled so far.


I was thinking it's more like someone who can't admit making a mistake.


----------



## gordon1fan (Jun 27, 2007)

Ant it to early to be pulling a "April Fools"?


----------

